
Thwarting Protein Reverses Brain Decline in Aged Mice - laurex
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/thwarting-protein-reverses-brain-decline-in-aged-mice/
======
jpalomaki
”Plasma from old mice or humans worsens cognition and biological indicators of
brain health, when infused into young mice. Conversely, plasma from young mice
(or humans) rejuvenates old brains”

Sounds like a premise for B class horror movie, but apparently this is already
a thing. Just Google for words ”inject young blood”

------
parliament32
A necessary reminder every time a mouse study comes up:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2746847/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2746847/)

